# Theme Park World on Windows 7???



## dawneeyy (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello all. 
I recently purchased both Theme Park World and Theme Hospital on pc and on the front of both boxes to the disks they say that they are Windows Vista compatible and was also told it could be installed on 7. I am trying to install on Windows 7 ultimate 64bit, and was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to install both games as they don't seem to want to install.  . Thank you for any advice given.


----------



## Logimod (Feb 3, 2012)

Try running the installer in Windows 98 compatibility mode.


----------

